# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] Ajouter schemaLocation dans les XML

## Edta

Bonjour,

J'ai cr une srie de classes java reprsentant les lments de mon schma avec JAXB. Le schma correspondant  ces classes est gnr avec schemagen dans ant.

Je souhaiterai que lorsque je cr un fichier XML avec la mthode marshal, il y est un schemaLocation dans mon lment racine. Actuellement lorsque je fais un marshal j'obtiens:



```

```

Et je voudrais:


```

```

Je n'ai pas russi  trouver se que je devais ajouter dans ma classe java racine pour avoir ces lments dans mes XML gnrs.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Edta

en fait on indique le chemin du schema dans le marshaller et pas dans l'lment root.

voici le code (ca pourra peut etre servir a d'autre):


```

```

----------

